# How big of woods for guerilla grow?



## BagSeed (Sep 6, 2008)

How big of a plot of woods is considered big enough to grow in? I have two spots by my house i am considering and one is about 4 miles x 1/2 mile but there is flood water in a lot of areas and the other is a weird shape but it is about 3000 ft wide by 3800 feet long... I am getting these sizes from Google maps... Anyone with any info on how big their grow area is?


----------



## Tater (Sep 6, 2008)

Not so much how big as it is how inaccessible it is.  The less likely a person is to go there the better.


----------



## Old Bud (Sep 6, 2008)

Doesn't have to be big or remote, most people do not wander off the beaten path. Around here there are lots of plants being grown within 100 feet of a paved road, some of them by me. just make sure there is no visible path leading off the main road. Better to go up an old logging road and plant off it a little way into the bush but in a small clearing.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 6, 2008)

I am growing on a small mountain bald spot.Depending on the amount of plants you plan on planting you will not need much space.You also have to consider how you space and arrange them,keeping natural order is essential.My area is a small and remote 50'x25' plot.I have to break my *** to get there.I would not recomend planting close to roads.Helis navigate using roads,as well as wet and dry creek/riverbeds.The type of gardening you are describing [guerilla] is not easy.You must make strenuous treks into your spot,carrying supplies such as soil,nutes and water.If you are just "growing outdoors" you run the risk of losing your crop to plant hunters or cops.Growing outside off a beaten path is just that,growing outside. As a young lad I would often stray of such paths and happen upon plots which I would watch all summer long  Thus we have guerilla growers like myself,who put in the time,sweat alot and appreciate what comes in the fall stay cool, stay safe


----------



## Dub_j (Sep 7, 2008)

as long as it gets lots of sun, and doesn't look like a field you would want to play in then its good.  just walk into the woods at a different entrance then access your field if ' are people around so no one know where your headed.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 7, 2008)

i've lost every outdoor plant i had this years, beside two that i removed from my indoor grow earlier in the summer. be prepared for losses and plan for them.. i always plant alot more than i really want or need because things happen and you lose alot sometimes. good luck


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 7, 2008)

How big the woods are has nothing to do with a good plot. How hard it is to get into is the key. Depending on where you live you'll have different dangers to deal with; thieves, cops, kids, hikers, bird watchers, atv/dirtbike riders, animals. Any and all of these can happen in a single year. I find the more remote a location, the better. Also, the more briar or sticker bushes the better, no animal including people will usually go trekking through them. I try to make my paths ones that I have to crawl in. Unless the're thieves, no one will be looking for access at shin level.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 10, 2008)

How far away will the odor go in the outdoors? What if it is by a body of flood water or does that make a difference? Also would having them in pots still flood and kill the plants if the water went up about a foot high on a 5 gal bucket for a couple of days?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 10, 2008)

if you are planting near a flood plain,wait until you have a major downpour,I mean raining for days.After such a storm them you should go about locating a spot.If you scout the area,be sure it is easily accessed should the flood remain for a while.This is also good to provide you with water.If you are planting in pots,they may not die but float away so try and secure them as well.Odors will travel pretty far but the untrained nose will mistake it for a skunk den usually.The odor wont go for more then 50 yards.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 10, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've lost every outdoor plant i had this years, beside two that i removed from my indoor grow earlier in the summer. be prepared for losses and plan for them.. i always plant alot more than i really want or need because things happen and you lose alot sometimes. good luck


 
at beginning of my grow in my thread people all asked why so many i started and sayin i got in way over my head as i started 46 from seem put 43 out in the ground and after the freak snow storm we got in beginnin of may and few wicked wind storms knocking tree branches on top a bunch killin them etc i ended up wit ten strong females. so i agree wit ur concept slowmo.  i'm glad i did start so many or i'd probly be down to only one if lucky but i got ten  lucky ladies after all the casualties so far. and who knows wat the rest the season has yet to bring for them if any.  and heck, if i  by some miracle ended up wit all 43 strong females (unlikely) and if i had too many i coulda always pulled some if they got too loud lets just say. 
  and i'll probly next year do one more bagseed grow as i did this year wit bout 30 there and i'm plannin on ordering specific seed/strains but do considerably less of them tho for another possible locale for a new garden and i'm gonna start preppin the soil in couple weeks for my nest year grow in spring.


----------

